# HKS GTR Vs Heat Treaments GTR



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

There are very strong rumours circulating in N.Z that the HKS GTR will be coming to New Zealand on the 17th of February to take on Reese and the HTL
GTR at Lakeside International Dragway in Taupo.

HKS also ran recently in Thailand running a 8.1

If so this is going to be awesome :squintdan


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

it will be, and im sure HKS will be doing something special to it aswell.

not that heat treatments would be!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

That sounds like an event NOT to miss!!!!!

Shame I'm in the UK though!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

GDS/Mag and Turbo R32 GTR could well be running 7s by then as well (Glenn Sucklings car)... has already done an 8.08 with the old T51R and C16, so with the new twin TD06-25G + Methanol setup it might be capable of even more great things 

Imagine 3 AWD Skylines running 7s at the same meet, and an EVO or two nipping at the heels of them.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

It has now been confirmed that the HKS GTR willbe coming to N.Z to take on Reese McGregor in the Heat Treatments GTR will be on the 17th February at the Import Allstars meet at Lakeside International Dragway :flame: :flame: :flame: [/CENTER​]​


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Can't wait, hopefully records will fall:smokin:


----------



## mr circuit (Sep 13, 2006)

Luck for me its only a quick swim across the pacific ocean and ill be there!!!!
How cool my first trip to new zealand and its for watching a gtr drag race. Is there any thing else i should check out while i am in NZ?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

that should be a great watch!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Maybe someone will post a few vids up..... NUDGE NUDGE !! cheers lads


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Better grab my flippers, armbands and vasiline.....its a long bloody swim:squintdan


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Woohoo. I bet HKS will not enter that challenge without being well prepared.
I´d love to have a look at their developing site at what they are improving on the GT-R now.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

News in Andre Simon from Speedtech has been asked by HKS to have the HKS GTR in his shop and then be Piloting it at the Race meet in february.
Thats a huge acheivement for Andre Simon

For those who don't know who Andre is ,He is the engine tuner for the Heat Treatments Skyline (7.57) and owner of a 8.23 1\4 mile Evo 3

Well Done Andre


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Interesting geographical placement for this post .........
Doesn't Mike tune Reese's car .. ?


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Errrrr What planet have you been on ,Andre Simon has been there Engine Tuner all year and helped them acheive there record time .

This maybe a UK GTR site but alot of the members are international and has alot of international content . Also thinking that if HKS were bringing ther GTR over would of thought Driver Mr Kawasaki would be coming over as well.

Just it would thought it would been of interest that Andre being part of the Heat Treatments Team is now batting fro the HKS Team .


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

very good times!

where you there? did you make some video's?


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

YouTube - R32 GTR world record run 7.57 :repost:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

TOTALLY AWESOME

Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

mandhdrijfhout said:


> Errrrr What planet have you been on ,Andre Simon has been there Engine Tuner all year and helped them acheive there record time .
> 
> This maybe a UK GTR site but alot of the members are international and has alot of international content . Also thinking that if HKS were bringing ther GTR over would of thought Driver Mr Kawasaki would be coming over as well.
> 
> Just it would thought it would been of interest that Andre being part of the Heat Treatments Team is now batting fro the HKS Team .


Mike used to tune it on C16, though at some point after they went to Methanol Andre took over. 

Re: Andre driving and looking after the HKS car - I think some people jumped the gun in spreading that story, I think it'd be best to wait until there is an official announcement on that - obvious Andre being on both HKS and Heat Treatments camps could be a sensitive subject haha.

I think this site is definitely a good place to have this posted as there are probably people around the world that would be interested in hearing about the two fastest GTRs in the world being at the same place racing - its the first time the HKS GTR would have ever had anything in the opposite lane worthy of sharing a strip with it.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

mandhdrijfhout , so what you are saying is that over the last 5 or 6 years that Reese has run his car it was tuned solely by Turbo Vehicles, Mike Healy, which probably also explains the "tuned by turbo vehicles" signage etc: but recently Andre has taken over, in actual fact less than 1 year.
Thanks, I didnt know that.

I've been on planet earth recently, studying reading and comprehension.
Did you realise there is a thread called "meetings and events / rest of world"
Or were you too busy being a total ass ?


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry did'nt mean to sound like an ass.
Just thought as there have been alot people following the progress of Reeses car in the last year . 
There has been alot of info posted on his car/driver/tuner ect and thought it would of been common knowledge by now if you had been following the progress of Reese's R32 GTR.


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Mandhdrijfhout, i for one would like to thank you for keeping all of us GB side posted On paper this should be one hell of a race. Any idea what the date's in Feb are?


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

*17 February 2007
NZ Performance Car Magazine Import All-Stars*

NZ Performance Car Magazine presents: Import All Stars - powered by HKS. New Zealand’s biggest ever Import racing event. The worlds fastest GTR Challenge! Heat Treatments GTR vs HKS GTR from Japan. Tickets on sale early January. 
:runaway: :runaway: :runaway:​


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

WOW! :smokin:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

shame andy barnes, Tim and Keiths cars aren't competing


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

There are many quick GTRs around which would be cool to see there. We have another GTR in NZ which is FAR closer to Heat Treatments/HKS times that Fuujin etc anyway - GDS's R32 GTR here has done a 8.08 (with C16 and an H-pattern shifter) and has switched to Methanol and a bigger twin turbo setup since, and should be a contender after some seat time. We have a couple of EVOs doing mid/low 8s as well which should mix up the AWD stakes.


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

This is very exciting.
I am emegrating to NZ next year and hope to be in NZ by the end of Jan.
So the timing looks good


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Some more info here: New Zealand Performance Car Magazine

Cheers :smokin: 

Rog


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

how many times are the cars running against eachother?

and 1500hp+ hmmmm thats alot for the RB. Veilside got 1300hp but were running 2.8bar on 3540s and blew the head gasket, what boost are these cars running??

And for how long/how many runs?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Heat Treatments had quite a few issues with the head lifting when they went to the new setup apparently - I'm not aware of it needing a rebuild yet but having said that, what would I know. I can say it has been consistantly fast and apparently hasn't been running the power it CAN as traction is the weakest link.

There is a whole meet is going to be damn good.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Some Not So Good News 

Posted on another froum by Organiser of Import AllStars

Okay everybody, please take this with a preceding apology before going on to read this posting. Realise that Parkside Media have put five full months of planning and promotion into this event. We have thrown everything we had at making sure NZPC Import Allstars was the one you remembered for the summer of 2007. We also intend to carry on promoting professional, entertaining and tight drag racing shows in New Zealand. 

Little did we know that when we began promoting NZPC Import Allstars a curve ball was going to hit us just two weeks before the big day. 

Over the weekend a couple of forums (including this one) started mentioning the HKS car was never coming to New Zealand. I personally answered the questions saying it was in a container on the way here...it still is, but read the HKS letter we received. 

Its now patently obvious that while the car is coming here, it is not going to race. Yes, you can come to Taupo on February 17 and be completely entertained but realise due to circumstances outside our control the HKS car is only on display. 

Although this will not be as you anticipated, for those who really want to see the HKS car in the flesh, this will be the last time ever (apart from flying to Japan). On a more positive note I am thankful HKS advised us of their change of plans in advance as I would hate to see people turning up on the day without knowing the situation. All I can say, is stick with us and come to Taupo for February 17, we still intend to put on the best day's racing and a ton of entertainment. 

In place of the HKS car we will now have Glenn Suckling in his Mag and Turbo Warehouse/GDS Motorsport Skyline matched up with Reece McGregor. We all know this isn't exactly the same, however, Glenn has been chasing a seven all last season and and has run as close as 8.0 last weekend. Well, this is going to be one of those Skyline showdowns which is still well worth the price of admission. This is going to be a down and dirty drag race as opposed to racing the clock. We have them lined up to hit track five times during the day, with the last three being for the title of Skyline Champion of the World... 

In the next couple of days I will confirm all the rest of the contenders for the day...please stick with us, once again this curve ball was completely out of our hands and although the HKS car will be at Taupo on Feb 17, it is for display purposes only. 













:bawling:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Sounds like full pants to me. I think HKS will let the car retire in an 'unbeaten' car...at least on 1 on 1 showdowns. The danger of getting beaten by another car is too big.
I´m sorry about that as I would´ve loved to see these 2 cars racing against each other.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

So thats it then,will HKS build a sucessor to it I wonder :shy:


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

I can't believe for a second that that is the real reason, there are small drag racing outfits around the world who keep there cars up to standard year after year with HKS's huge resources there is no way if they wanted to there car couldn't be made to run. I'm afraid it smack's of not wanting to be seen being beaten:runaway:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

more importantly at least we finally have on record the true time of what the hks r33 drag car did!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Its probably money related, even if HKS run the car and get a new world record would it really achieve anything in sales for the company, simple answer, probably not.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

What a crock of shyt. If HKS really wanted to run the car it would have happened no problem at all. I don't think either car would run mid 7's at Taupo but on the same track on the same day I'm sure HKS knew they would get beaten pretty bad so bailed. Its a real shame, was looking forward to it.

I think alot of people won't even bother going now which is a real shame for the organisers.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Just got this from another forum, NOT my words, just cut and paste it here, make of it what you will........

"The driver (Kawasaki) never retired. He is still their driver.
There is nothing wrong with the car.
The contract was for the car.
Not the driver.
The rules state the vehicle can only be driven by Kawasaki.
HKS USA attempted to get someone else to drive (Andre) because they aided in f'ing it up.
Japan wouldn't let anyone else drive.
USA and others, but none in Japan, are solely responsible for the problems.
You do not lie to the Japanese.
You do not treat them with disrespect.
You do not order them around, when they are the supplier and doing you a favour.

You think I am full of sh!t?

Keep watching.

Same car, same driver, will be racing at international events starting shortly."



Not sure how true it is but is sounds like politics have spoilt a great event, if I get any more info I'll add it.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

It would be a real shame if it never runs again.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Reese McGregor has a new engine setup in the GTR going into this weekends meet and has been been on the Dyno pulling rumoured big fat ......................





:bowdown1: 2013hp :bowdown1: 

I think by the end of season and then if they hopefully go back to Ozzy we will see his time tumble even more .


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

no way, cannot be possible.

Veilside R34 ran 2.8bar and the pressure lifts the head, on the RB.

I am ready to eat my words...but that is nearly 600hp more, parts have not been made to withstand the power, parts will fail, No HKS gtr running, and no heat treatments gtr runinng,

Both killed on Dyno...lol


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

It'd be interesting to know where the 2013hp figure came from! It sounds very specific, and the fact that the number was posted on forums before the car was supposed to get some final tuning before racing. 

I do know its been beefed up since it did the 7.57 @ 190mph run, and SHOULD end up making well over 1500hp - I haven't heard an exact number from a source I can confirm as reliable though.



DRAGandDRIFT said:


> no way, cannot be possible.
> 
> Veilside R34 ran 2.8bar and the pressure lifts the head, on the RB.


So just because Veilside couldn't make it work, it can't happen??? There was a whole massive amount of development put into the HT car before they ran into the 7s (let alone the 7.5) to get around the head lifting issue and they obviously sorted it as it did a whole bunch of 7s in the time it was in Oz without skipping a beat.... 

I'm not saying I believe the 2013hp figure - but knowing the people involved in this project, I know one shouldn't be too hasty about saying things like "cannot be possible".


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I stuffed up and can't delete this post


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

In NZ, there is no such thing as 'not possible' lol

I too might not quite believe the 2013hp but it has been over 1500 for quite some time so who knows??


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

dont believe it, its so far ahead of what everyone elase is doing/achieved power wise, what gearbox would tak ethe pressure? Clutch etc??

Still no way


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> dont believe it, its so far ahead of what everyone elase is doing/achieved power wise, what gearbox would tak ethe pressure? Clutch etc??


Lenco if I remember correctly, designed to be used on 2500hp supercharged V8s which will always make more torque than this GTR. As RIPS said, it was already making over 1500hp when it ran the 7.57 - go find the videos of its mid 7s passes, it was black tracking when it did that. Have you not considered that if it can rip rubber up 3/4 of the track, run faster than any other GTR in the world, all on what they said at the time was "Not full power" then it was already probably quite far ahead of what everyone else has achieved power wise?


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

I would love to see the dyno figure on a dynapack, if he did did achieve the power, I am sure he would show the world and took a video........


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I believe the reason we can't confirm it is they DON'T want the figure known. We'd all love to see a dyno sheet for it, but thems the breaks. How much power do you think it needed to do a 7.57 @ 190mph?? Perhaps slightly more than Veilside were making to go over a second slower?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

That figure would all depend on what correction factor was used to calculate the flywheel HP ................it's a meaningless figure as I can setup a Dynapack (or any dyno) to read big flywheel figures that don't mean much.....

HP and torque at the wheels is the only true measure of the two figures..........


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

pity it does not run with a std Skyline chassis
seen photos of it and it looks like it has a new flat floor
with the gearbox inside the car 
still a awesome car

Bye now


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Does anyone know whether he's still running with the 2.6 capacity, or (i think i read this somewhere) gone to 2.8? to get anywhere near this power figure he must be in the 12000- 15000 rpm range, whatever the figure extrodinary achievment, look foeward to this weekend's results


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Haha. Kevin (Reece's brother) has confirmed the car has just finished on the dyno and it made 1000hp, they're loading it up to do shake downs tomorrow.

Is that a more acceptable figure?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

As far as I'm aware it does still run a normal chassis apart from the engine bay, it's not tubbed, I think it's one of the things they prefer to stick with rather than making it something completely different with just a gtr shell bolted on.....

Engine is now 2.8, I think it was first used in Aussie when they got the record, but their backup 2.6 is still pretty potent as they were already in the 7's with that setup.

Unless you work for a dyno maker or the tuner who did the work we'll probably never know


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Lith said:


> Haha. Kevin (Reece's brother) has confirmed the car has just finished on the dyno and it made 1000hp, they're loading it up to do shake downs tomorrow.
> 
> Is that a more acceptable figure?


Yes I can believe that:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

canman said:


> As far as I'm aware it does still run a normal chassis apart from the engine bay,


I have seen photos of it 
the bulk head looks as if its been changed
it now has a flat floor
the gearbox sits inside the car
the gearbox is bolted to the bulk head

Will try and find the photos

Bye now


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Well Reese did a best of 7.7 today in Taupo he was the fastest car out on the track. So he bet his pb of 7.82 which was set in NZ but not his W/R of 7.57 set in Ozzy.

Nearly every other pro-import either blew there gearboxes/diff or some engine component quite unfortunate.As there was good track conditions well to good for some cars .

And from what people have been saying the HKS GTR would'nt of passed a tech inspection anyway. More carbon fibre than metal and where there was metal there holes drilled through some of it .


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I won the peoples choice award for my R34 and was meant to fire off the light tree for Reeces last run but he broke that bloody axle.......... the car looked good, they got quicker and quicker throughout the day so I'm sure the last run would have ben quicker.......bugger. Still, got to fire off about 10 other runs including those 2 low 6 second Nitro cars..............holy s hit I think those things rearranged my internals as they shot past !!!

Was a good event, my car was parked next to the HKS car in the show and to be honest it didn't look in it's best condition, but I'd imagine in the days when the R33 was the current model, it would have been something else.....

Apparently HKS are bringing their Superlap car for our competition in April........fingers crossed for that....


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

any pics?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I personally didn't take any but I'm sure once other people from the club get back today they'll post some and I'll put then up here for you........


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Jonah Lomus car...



















































More pictures here...........wazzza/import battle taupo 07 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Canman I think it's getting time for you to post some porn pics again of your car, your car is like Viagra for the eyes.:clap:


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Was Chris/BNR34s black r34gtr there on display? That would have to be the hottest R34 GTR in New Zealand,Pity if it wasnt there,The public really missed out on a true gtr heavyweight


----------



## RH9 (Jun 8, 2003)

Chris Yim's car wasnt there N1zmo, damn shame about that but his car spends more time on the track than trying to win show n shines  

Your car looks alright Fraser, you really shouldnt have been blocking the side profile of the HKS car though..........how was anyone ever going to take and decent photos of it???


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)




----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

RH9 said:


> Chris Yim's car wasnt there N1zmo, damn shame about that but his car spends more time on the track than trying to win show n shines
> 
> Your car looks alright Fraser, you really shouldnt have been blocking the side profile of the HKS car though..........how was anyone ever going to take and decent photos of it???


Ah such a pity.
The public would of been in for a real treat if some of the ST HI TEC built GTRS were on display,Real Japanese muscle and it would of complemented the HKS33 nicely having the extreme end of hard tuned street/track weapons on display.Oh well another time perhaps.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> Canman I think it's getting time for you to post some porn pics again of your car, your car is like Viagra for the eyes.:clap:


Thanks mate........ best pics I have of my car are here.....too many to post

Click here for pictures


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Tommy F said:


> I have seen photos of it
> the bulk head looks as if its been changed
> it now has a flat floor
> the gearbox sits inside the car
> ...



Here is some interior pics and one of the rear suspension setup


----------

